# Help him "FREE HAFLINGER!save him from slaugheter



## MysticsAbi (Jun 23, 2010)

Im posting this as many places as possible!! The title is what its titled on Craigslist!!!

FREE HAFLINGER!!!!save him from slaugheter


Ill post here if I hear of anyone getting this guy from another board!!

Help him!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

_'This posting has been deleted by its author.'_ Hmm...


----------



## MysticsAbi (Jun 23, 2010)

I just had an up date from a friend on another board who had emailed about him-said that he had gotten an email back about 5 hours after this guy was posted and it said that they had rehomed him within 2 hours of posting it....


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Fear mongering will do that. "Buy this horse or else!!!11!!!!" The sellers know that these threats will get their horse sold quick, it's why they use them.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^Exactly. He caused fear in everyone for the horse, just to get him sold. Heck, I could do that with every horse I've wanted to sell and they'd be gone like that.


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a horse rescue in Pescadero California. I will take the horse if someone can get it to me. www.equinerescuecenter.com
Monica


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

why can't we save the ones already at the slaughter?


----------



## barquarter (Jul 20, 2010)

That's awful someone would post that. I agree let's save the ones there.


----------

